# Races coming @ EN Hobbies



## Janet D (Oct 31, 2012)

We are an indoor 26,000 sq ft space with hobby store, oval dirt,off rd dirt and crawlers tracks. Plus indoor pit spaces. Air conditioned and heated. Lots of
parking available. Paved. Up coming events- For Off Rd
June 15,2013 Flag Day Race-Show your pride in your flag.
July 13, 2013 Firecracker Blow Out-Short Course & Buggy
August 10,2013 Beat the Heat Race Free Lemonade,Ice Tea
All the above races are for plaques.
Sept 14,2013 Drive for Dollars a cash Race-$25 -$10 goes to prize pot.
Oct 19, 2013 Our 4th Annual Halloween Bash plaques,prizes
Nov.23,2013 Race for a Turkey no plaques Gift Cert for Turkeys etc.
Dec.28,2013 New Year Blast. Plaques etc.
Check your calendars and mark us in---see www.enhobbies.com:hat:


----------

